# Worms in springtail culture Pictures Included



## DartLover

I know there are a few threads on this already but no one has posted any photos of it. I saw a few in my starter culture but now they are in my other cultures as well. What are they? Where did they come from? Can I get rid of them? I don't want to seed my tank with any types of worms. I have seen a few other friends tanks and they had these worms on the side of the glass and I really didn't like the look of it. Let me know what you guys think. 

-Clemonde


----------



## PeanutbuttER

I'm not sure what they are, but my thought is just that if they got in your cultures somehow, then what's stopping them from entering your vivs in the same way?


----------



## JJhuang

Might just be nematodes


----------



## Logqan

They could be Enchytraea worms, or white worms. I culture these for my newts. I culture them in the same manor basically as springtails. IF the person you got these from cultures both then that may be it. Now my spring cultures are worm cultures and worm cultures are spring cultures.
Logan


----------



## frogparty

grindle worms. No big deal. My leucs love them


----------



## DartLover

Thanks guys. I want to seed my tank with my springs but I don't think it is to safe to do with these cultures. How can I get rid of them? Or should I just throw all of my cultures away and start up new cultures?

-Clemonde


----------



## frogparty

its no big deal to have them in there. seed with them. no reason to throw them out


----------



## Ed

DartLover said:


> I know there are a few threads on this already but no one has posted any photos of it. I saw a few in my starter culture but now they are in my other cultures as well. What are they? Where did they come from? Can I get rid of them? I don't want to seed my tank with any types of worms. I have seen a few other friends tanks and they had these worms on the side of the glass and I really didn't like the look of it. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> -Clemonde


 
They are probably a free living nematode. What did you feed your springtail cultures? 

Ed


----------



## DartLover

I feed my cultures yeast and they seem to be doing fine with it. I noticed smaller worms when I got my first starter culture and now they are in all of them. I didn't think they would spread but they did. Any other advice ED?

-Clemonde


----------



## Ed

Sounds more like a free living nematode, that are feeding on the biofilm. I've seen them in a few cultures but you can start nematode free cultures if they bother you. Simply prep the culture and instread of pouring the springtails in or placing a piece of charcoal in as a started tilt the culture towards the new culture and blow on it a few times, this will spray springtails into the new cultures without transferring the nematodes. Just feed they new cultures up. 

Ed


----------



## DartLover

Great Ed, thanks so much for your help. 

-Clemonde


----------

